# 2017 Hawthorne Manor Haunted House



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! I remember your haunt from last year and this is even better! Some great scares and lots of neat details. Well done! Also really nice to see some fresh stuff this time of year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks like quite the setup. Love the skellie trying to escape the crypt and the picture over the mantel. The news article outside would have me looking over my shoulder all through the haunt just to make sure the "butcher" didn't creep up on me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The view from the street is beautiful, and the amount of detail you put into the walkthrough is impressive and professional. Well done!


----------



## Lyric8881 (May 27, 2018)

Awesome ☺


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Super impressed with the detail of your walls. You put a lot of time in this design. I need to pay more attention to the details of my own walls. I assumed patrons would just run through and not pay attention, but your walls make you want to stop and appreciate. Great job with the cemetery too. How many wall panels do you have and where do you store them, if I may ask. Thanks for posting so the rest of us can learn...and copy. Haha


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey thanks! The whole idea is to make the guests feel like they are in an old Victorian mansion. It makes everything more "believable". I have 59 wall panels, all no wider than 40" so they fit in my attic above the garage. Watching and learning YouTube vids is exactly how I got started. Thanks for watching!


----------



## ifyoudare (Sep 1, 2018)

Awesome haunt. The details are fantastic. I would love to see your floor plan! How big is the area where you build this?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!
Looks really great


----------

